# ZDNet article about a larger Fire..



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/next-for-amazon-8212-big-kindle-fire-or-refresh-existing-model/7243?tag=nl.e505

George


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, George. Personally, I like the current size just fine. I actually sold my iPad 1 and bought a second Kindle Fire (for my wife). For what I was using the iPad for, the Fire worked as well, and I preferred the smaller size and less weight.

I definitely think there's a future for 7-inch tablets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

It's unfortunate there wasn't anything resembling any release news in there. I guess they just thought it was time to write another article.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

JimC1946 said:


> Thanks for posting that, George. Personally, I like the current size just fine. I actually sold my iPad 1 and bought a second Kindle Fire (for my wife). For what I was using the iPad for, the Fire worked as well, and I preferred the smaller size and less weight.
> 
> I definitely think there's a future for 7-inch tablets.


Jim, I agree. For most things it's a great size but for stuff like magazines, comic books, recipe and cooking
books and stuff with pics, I think the new one will be better. The question is only, how much is it going
to be and when is it coming out?

I was looking at some stuff the other day on amazon and ran across these books and saw that they are
available in eformat and I was thinking, I wonder if they have the same pics as they would in the book
because normally, they have lots of pics in recipe books.
If so, it's a good choice as I'm a bit of a tree hugger myself and although I LOVE books, I do think that
we need to stop cutting so many trees, regardless the reason. 
Anyway, I was surprised that all books came in eformat 

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Pops-Best-Classic-Treats/dp/1452101922/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2L901ECXDL4KJ&colid=Q1M0AB4COXTB
http://www.amazon.com/Paletas-Authentic-Recipes-Mexican-Frescas/dp/1607740354/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3QROQ93S6NGZ2&colid=Q1M0AB4COXTB
http://www.amazon.com/Green-Tea-Drinks-Quenchers-Savory/dp/1558322981/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC?ie=UTF8&coliid=IEMMM7KJPA4&colid=Q1M0AB4COXTB
http://www.amazon.com/Cool-Waters-Refreshing-Homemade-Thirst-Quenchers/dp/1558323848/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC?ie=UTF8&coliid=I36RAKAJQJ9D87&colid=Q1M0AB4COXTB

Can you tell I'm a sucker for a pretty picture?

Would I rather have them in a beautiful hardcover book or a good quality printed book? Sure, but then, it takes space,
they are heavy if you ever move and again, the poor trees...


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

foreverjuly said:


> It's unfortunate there wasn't anything resembling any release news in there. I guess they just thought it was time to write another article.


You're prolly right but they're not the only to report this, AND, I definitely think there's one coming out.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good discussions, and I agree with the article's conclusions that a bigger Fire would interfere with the current marketing strategy.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Personally, I'm holding my breath. Not so much out of need as much as it's curiosity and the fact
that I'm a gadget freak


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Thanks for posting that, George. Personally, I like the current size just fine. I actually sold my iPad 1 and bought a second Kindle Fire (for my wife). For what I was using the iPad for, the Fire worked as well, and I preferred the smaller size and less weight.
> 
> I definitely think there's a future for 7-inch tablets.


I defintely agree and if they had a 7" ipad when I bought my Fire, I would have gotten an ipad instead.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I rather like the current size.  It's so practical for what I like to use it for.  I couldn't really see myself using a bigger device.  I just wish there were an SD slot, but that's just me.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't understand you people...

Obviously a BIGGER tablet is better...after all, a two handed grip
makes things easier...you know, in order NOT to spill your coffee...
http://www.itnewspost.com/wp-content/plugins/RSSPoster_PRO/cache/0d6c3_ipad-coaster_610x432.jpg


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hadou, I agree. I don't understand WHY they don't build in an SD slot. It's not that hard and would REALLY improve the device. ANYONE OUT THERE LISTENING? APPLE? AMAZON? ANYONE? ... ANYONE? ... Bueller? ... bueller?


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought I wanted an ipad and got a fire instead due to the price of the kindle fire and have regretted it because the fire is so limited in its app store as far as new games. I was about to go buy the ipad and decided to borrow my moms overnight instead. I found myself going back to the kindle fire because the size of it is just so much more convenient over the bulky ipad. I just wish the fire had more memory and a better app store .


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

See, the grass is always greener until you get on the other side.

I think the number of apps will increase, but bring on the sd card
slot.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In response to the two previous posts:
I too want an SD slot (but I don't NEED it).
I don't believe that anyone needs 30 or 40 games on their device at one time.
And the Amazon paradigm allows you to keep all your games in the "cloud".
Download the games that you are actually going to play.
And when not actively playing them, delete them from the device and download something different.
Now that seems to be all one needs.
Granted there could be a problem keeping prior level settings in a game, but if you are playing online multiplayer games that are that serious, you really want to be using a decent "computer" not the Fire anyway.
So I don't see the need for more memory or a need for the SD slot - NEED I said, not WANT.

Just sayin......


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

wholesalestunna said:


> I thought I wanted an ipad and got a fire instead due to the price of the kindle fire and have regretted it because the fire is so limited in its app store as far as new games. I was about to go buy the ipad and decided to borrow my moms overnight instead. I found myself going back to the kindle fire because the size of it is just so much more convenient over the bulky ipad. I just wish the fire had more memory and a better app store .


Why don't you just root it and get access to the ANdroid store?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

guiri said:


> Why don't you just root it and get access to the ANdroid store?


For the record, one can sideload apps from other places than Amazon without rooting -- you just set it to accept apps from 'unknown sources'.

Of course, some things won't work unless the device IS rooted -- users should be aware that doing so is against Amazon's terms of service and will likely void your warranty. At KindleBoards we view it as similar to stripping DRM so don't allow discussions of the process nor links to places where the information is available.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, I figure you might but wasn't sure.

I also saw somewhere that it would void the warranty but what
if your warranty is already over?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

guiri said:


> I also saw somewhere that it would void the warranty but what
> if your warranty is already over?


Obviously that's your choice. . . . . .but the first warranties won't be up before November, so. . . . .


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

November? I thought they had been out longer than that?

Moot point 'cause I don't have one anyway...just asking.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gheeze for $200.00 the warranty should not be of any major concern.... since I paid an additional 79 buckeroos for prime membership I'm willing to say I have already saved well over a $100 in shipping charges alone .. 

I have absolutely ZERO Games on my fire but I still would like an SC card..and boy would I love it if I could
download any standard Android app  ...  The Android Market ( now Google Play or something like that is a royal pain to use when compared to Amazons app store...

Bottom line I love the size my only complaint is that I have to be careful when reading a book as my thumbs may advance (or turn back my page by 10 or more and I have a devil of a time finding my place again.  I wish it had buttons liker my keyboard kindle...

Bob G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> Gheeze for $200.00 the warranty should not be of any major concern.... since I paid an additional 79 buckeroos for prime membership I'm willing to say I have already saved well over a $100 in shipping charges alone ..


Well, if I broke mine and warranty didn't cover it, I'd have to wait until I had enough GCs saved up or sold another quilt.  I paid for the last one entirely with gift cards.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's another article on the rumors of a larger Fire:

http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/27/amazon-may-launch-three-more-kindle-fires-in-2012/

Amazon may bring three new versions of its Kindle Fire tablet to market in 2012, according to a report from Taiwan Economic News. Matching up with earlier rumors that have suggested the retail giant would introduce a larger device, the site reports that Amazon is readying an 8.9-inch model with a screen resolution of 1,920 x 1,200 pixels. The publication also suggested that Amazon will introduce a low-end 7-inch model with a resolution of 1,024 x 600 pixels, as well as a medium to high-end 7-inch model that will include a 1,280 x 800-pixel display. While Apple CEO Tim Cook claimed that Amazon's tablet had no impact on iPad sales, the Kindle Fire managed to capture 14% of the tablet market in its debut quarter.

L


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Hadou, I agree. I don't understand WHY they don't build in an SD slot. It's not that hard and would REALLY improve the device. ANYONE OUT THERE LISTENING? APPLE? AMAZON? ANYONE? ... ANYONE? ... Bueller? ... bueller?


Yeah, I'm starting to wish there were an SD card - I've already had to remove some apps (moved lots of them to the NookColor, which DOES have the SD card - the grandkids' interactive book apps are big files), and the magazines I'm starting to send to my iPad when I can. They're easier to read there anyway. But some are separate apps that have to be on the Fire. I got a few of the free trial magazines and I'm having to juggle them - tricky since I usually don't get around to reading them soon enough...of course if I'd take the time to read them I could get them OFF the Fire & back into the Cloud...starting to sound like a personal problem, eh? 

Hopefully the next Fire will either have more memory (it'd be nice to have choices like we do with the iPad) or an SD card slot. I understand their initial reasoning, an entry-level unit with a very attractive price. Hopefully now they'll keep that AND add some additional choices.

OR, they could let us configure the memory allotments to fit our usage, or don't restrict it to certain things at all. I don't keep video or much music on my Fire, if I could use the space allotted for video & music for my apps instead, I wouldn't have to keep moving apps off my Fire to put new ones on it (although it does help me "clean house" - get rid of the ones I don't use so much). Instead of having the memory split up into rooms for different types of content, can't they just have it be one big warehouse that can be used for anything? I don't know  I'm no expert, maybe there's a reason for splitting it up into the App-room, the Video-room, the Book-room, etc....


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be interesting if a 9-inch Kindle Fire were closer to a full-featured Android tablet.


----------

